# How to add thermometer to Brinkmann Gourmet Water Smoker



## husker3in4 (Dec 1, 2017)

I picked this up used the other day, but I want to add a thermometer to it so I can monitor the internal temp of the smoker. I've seen where people have put a thermometer in the dome lid, but Im wondering how to do it so that it stays put. Would I just drill a hole slightly smaller than the probe and just jam it in there and hope it holds?

Here is the smoker in question, and the type of thermometer I am referring to:


----------



## ncwolf (Dec 1, 2017)

Find one that is made to go on a grill. It will have threads and a nut on the back to hold it in place. You will have to drill a bigger hole but the end result should be much better.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

How about not using an outside temperature gauge at all and use one that is digital on the cooking rack?
Mine I drilled a hole just at grate level.
I used a small pipe piece an inch or so long with outside threads and two flat nuts . One inside and one outside. Then just sick the digital probes and wire through the small hole.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

You could stick that one in your pic through the hole if you wanted ... use a stainless steel alligator clip on the inside to hold it firm. I would get the digital probes temp unit though .

Does that smoker have a vent on top? Or does the smoke just go all out the bottom of the lid ?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 1, 2017)

husker,this fine Weber part would let you do both analog or digital.Not sure what size hole to drill though as mine came with the hole.I suspect its a 1.5" hole.http://www.grillparts.com/weber/weber-smokey-mountain-parts.asp?product_id=85037


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

motocrash said:


> husker,this fine Weber part would let you do both analog or digital.Not sure what size hole to drill though as mine came with the hole.I suspect its a 1.5" hole.http://www.grillparts.com/weber/weber-smokey-mountain-parts.asp?product_id=85037



It's a huge hole..
Better to do the regular style ECB mod . Uses the lamp repair threaded pipe.
I'm going to be doing it to my new Masterbuilt today also


----------



## motocrash (Dec 1, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> It's a huge hole..
> Better to do the regular style ECB mod . Uses the lamp repair threaded pipe.
> I'm going to be doing it to my new Masterbuilt today also


You must have a Brace and Bit set and like wasps nests. LOL....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

motocrash said:


> You must have a Brace and Bit set and like wasps nests. LOL....


Doorknob hole attachment.. Lol


----------



## motocrash (Dec 1, 2017)

Hell...I just tie a mood ring onto the lid handle and when it turns red the meat is done.HAH!


----------



## husker3in4 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi again guys, I dont know I didnt think of a grill thermometer, lol. I picked one up on ebay for like $6! So my question now is, should I still put it in the dome lid, or should I put it on the body between the 1st and 2nd rack? Im thinking between the racks but Im worried the drippings might get all over the probe. What do you suggest?

This is the one I got:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

I would locate it less than 1 inch under the top grate.
Just remember that the temperature there is higher than what the center of the rack is going to be.
The heat all comes up around the edges of the water bowl and up the sides of the smoker.
That's why we use a probe that clips on the grill rack by the meat or food. It shows a better idea there than up around the sides of the smoker. 
I would also test that in the house oven next to an oven thermometer to see if it's accurate.




husker3in4 said:


> Hi again guys, I dont know I didnt think of a grill thermometer, lol. I picked one up on ebay for like $6! So my question now is, should I still put it in the dome lid, or should I put it on the body between the 1st and 2nd rack? Im thinking between the racks but Im worried the drippings might get all over the probe. What do you suggest?
> 
> This is the one I got:
> 
> View attachment 346213


----------



## husker3in4 (Dec 4, 2017)

Do I not need to worry about drippings getting all over it?


----------

